# convert epson r1900 to sublimation



## kanpowersports (Jun 6, 2012)

I have an Epson R1900 I need to know what I need to do to convert it to a sublimation printer.


----------



## Brendon123 (Apr 18, 2021)

kanpowersports said:


> I have an Epson R1900 I need to know what I need to do to convert it to a sublimation printer.


I also have this printer and would like to know the conversion process. Thanks.


----------



## deborah fike (6 mo ago)

kanpowersports said:


> I have an Epson R1900 I need to know what I need to do to convert it to a sublimation printer.


Did you find out?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

deborah fike said:


> Did you find out?


just get the refillable carts and add the sub ink 
(inkowl has all the colors, just have to buy single bottles, the red is in the xp15000 section)

for the photo optimizer channel, hopefully you can simply turn this channel off (reduce it to 0%???)

you won't get an icc, so the color management will be up to your testing


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I have this printer and use it to print films for screen printing using all black ink. It is a great printer, very reliable. However, the downside is all those damn carts! Twice as many as needed for sublimation. So twice as many 3rd-party carts/chips for the printer to complain about. And the carts are not large in terms of ink capacity.

For sublimation I use an ET-2720. No carts. You can pour any ink in it that you want. Max paper size is legal, which is fine for my mugs, but maybe not for those doing garments and the like.

All that said, at this point it may well be hard (or impossible) to buy 3rd-party refillable carts for this printer. When I bought mine back in 2011, it was already a discontinued model.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

NoXid said:


> All that said, at this point it may well be hard (or impossible) to buy 3rd-party refillable carts for this printer. When I bought mine back in 2011, it was already a discontinued model.


op might have take their chances on alibaba/aliexpress for refillable carts

pretty good to still be running though
(back when they cared about their customers and their products, those days seem so far away....)


----------

